# كتاب رائع "machine Learning"



## robotic_iraq (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم كتاب سأدع لكم الحكم عليه ارجو ان يعجبكم بعنوان

INTRODUCTION ​​To MACHINE LEARNING

للمؤلف​Nils J. Nilsson
Robotics Laboratory
Department of Computer Science
Stanford University​​حمل الان​


----------



## productique (22 يناير 2007)

بارك الله مسعاك


----------



## shadeonlin (26 يناير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## beso85 (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ICE MAN (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## م / حسـام (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا بركة 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (3 أبريل 2007)

اجمل ما يمكن ان يقال انتم اجمل ما في الملتقى:63:


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

جزيت عنا كل الخير...


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (16 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

الى الامام ياباش مهندس


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## انتصار حامد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## رهف الشمري (8 فبراير 2011)

مدا يحمل عندي


----------



## عبد نور (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## اوبان (11 فبراير 2011)

It does not work


----------



## الذكي الماهر (11 فبراير 2011)

*It does not work*​


----------

